# Testing 600D/T3i Video by me



## Salah Yousef (Aug 17, 2013)

8)

Testing Canon 600D/T3i with 18-55mm lens

I know, bad focusing lol. This is my first video testing.


----------



## mkabi (Aug 18, 2013)

What settings are you using?

You have 2 options to help you focus:
-You can change your AF to quick focus (you have to go through the menu and figure it out). After that every time you're filming - press the shutter button and it will focus. Two things to remember when you're doing this, you can not be recording (red LED light) when you're trying to quick focus. So select a subject (in your video, the subject was the cat), point your camera to the cat and press the shutter button to focus, and after it was in focus, then and only then you press record. The other thing to remember is that you have to have the lens in AF mode, sometimes I put the lens in MF mode (a little switch on the side of the lens) and forget when I try to quick focus.

-The other option is through manual focus (MF), if you want to be a good videographer/photographer... you need to master this... because you will be pulling focus (you know those shots where you have the subject that is out of focus and then it becomes clear - the Gaussian blur effect) and getting amazing bokeh shots, which involves manual focus. You could get bokeh with AF, but with MF... the control is with you and you get the bokeh shot with the first shot (instead of trying multiple AF releases - trial and error). So the first thing you do is put your lens in MF mode (look for switch on the lens itself), point the camera towards your subject and before you press record, zoom into the area you want in focus (2 buttons on top right with 2 blue magnifying glass symbols + and - signs below the buttons), and use the focus ring to focus. Once its properly focused, press the record button.


----------



## Salah Yousef (Aug 18, 2013)

mkabi said:


> What settings are you using?
> 
> You have 2 options to help you focus:
> -You can change your AF to quick focus (you have to go through the menu and figure it out). After that every time you're filming - press the shutter button and it will focus. Two things to remember when you're doing this, you can not be recording (red LED light) when you're trying to quick focus. So select a subject (in your video, the subject was the cat), point your camera to the cat and press the shutter button to focus, and after it was in focus, then and only then you press record. The other thing to remember is that you have to have the lens in AF mode, sometimes I put the lens in MF mode (a little switch on the side of the lens) and forget when I try to quick focus.
> ...



Thank's for your tips. I used MF the entire time. To learn about focusing manually and to learn videography.


----------



## mkabi (Aug 18, 2013)

Again, what other settings are you using?

1080/24p or 1080/30p?
ISO, Shutter, etc.


----------



## Salah Yousef (Aug 18, 2013)

mkabi said:


> Again, what other settings are you using?
> 
> 1080/24p or 1080/30p?
> ISO, Shutter, etc.



you mean the movie rec size ? it says on the camera menu it's 1920x1080[[25


----------



## mkabi (Aug 18, 2013)

You have a lot to learn my friend.

DSLR video much like DSLR photography, gives a lot of creative control to the user.
Otherwise, what difference does it make that you just spent $500-$700 on a device that does that versus a 
point and shoot camera or even a camcorder that does the same thing?

I mean... look at the camera.... it has so many knobs and buttons... versus a point-n-shoot or even a camcorder. If it was only as easy as those other guys, a 1 button wonder... unfortunately it isn't but thats what makes it fun.

You can find all your answers on YouTube, they have everything you need in terms of learning the basics of DSLR.


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Aug 19, 2013)

When testing the quality, you should save the file at it's maximum quality after having edited it. The Youtube video is coming up as 480p quality when if you want to see the true quality, you'd need to do 1080p resolution (which will take longer to save and upload). 

When you move closer to the subject, you'd need to shift focus as you're doing so. I'm not sure of the direction on the 18-55, but normally, if you were moving closer to the subject, you'd shift the focus ring to the right whilst moving so that the focus seems more smooth, rather than moving then focusing. 

But don't give up learning!


----------



## Salah Yousef (Aug 19, 2013)

I clicked on ISO on video mode. It says I can't use ISO on video mode.


----------



## mkabi (Aug 19, 2013)

Salah Yousef said:


> I clicked on ISO on video mode. It says I can't use ISO on video mode.



I sold my t3i a while back...
I think you have to press the Q button and then scroll down...
Or you have to switch to M on the switch and change ISO there and then go back to video... 
Again, YouTube it!


----------



## Salah Yousef (Aug 20, 2013)

mkabi said:


> Salah Yousef said:
> 
> 
> > I clicked on ISO on video mode. It says I can't use ISO on video mode.
> ...



Which Q button ? I switched to M mode then pressed the ISO button it says it's on AUTO.

How do I youtube it on 1080p ? I am using Windows movie maker to edit the video and save it.


----------



## BrandonKing96 (Aug 20, 2013)

Salah Yousef said:


> mkabi said:
> 
> 
> > Salah Yousef said:
> ...


The Q button is just above the direction pad. 
Set the mode dial to M and press the ISO button, and use the shutter dial (on the top of the camera on the right hand side) to change ISO. The higher the ISO, the more noise (or grain) is evident in the video. This means lesser quality.
To upload to youtube on 1080p, you must set it in the video on Windows Movie Maker. When you go to save the movie file, you can select "For High-Definition Display", under "common settings". It should save as 1080p if you filmed in 1080p.


----------



## Salah Yousef (Aug 20, 2013)

BrandonKing96 said:


> Salah Yousef said:
> 
> 
> > mkabi said:
> ...


ISO is on AUTO. Am uploading the video again on 1080p ;D


----------



## sama (Aug 20, 2013)

Salah Yousef said:


> I clicked on ISO on video mode. It says I can't use ISO on video mode.



When the T3i is in video mode (manual exposure only), simply press the ISO button behind the top dial, you will be able to select the ISO for sure.

Update : this will work when you set the Movie exposure to Manual. When you are in video mode, go to the menu. the first selection on the left allows you to switch between Auto and manual exposure.


----------



## Salah Yousef (Aug 20, 2013)

Testing Canon 600D/T3i with 18-55mm lens


----------



## Salah Yousef (Aug 21, 2013)

sama said:


> Salah Yousef said:
> 
> 
> > I clicked on ISO on video mode. It says I can't use ISO on video mode.
> ...



I edited the ISO and checked videos online to learn more about it. I set it on 30 8)
Is that good ?


----------

